# 2 tone red B6



## 1817cent (Jun 4, 2021)

Are there any 2 tone red B6's out there for sale?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 4, 2021)

Close enough?


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks anyway Mike.  Nice bike but the wrong color for me.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 4, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Are there any 2 tone red B6's out there for sale?
> 
> View attachment 1424264



How much for the LaSalle tank?


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 20, 2021)

Does anyone have even a picture of one two tone red B6, they could post?


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 5, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 22, 2021)

Still looking...


----------



## oskisan (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a panther..


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 22, 2021)

oskisan said:


> I have a panther..
> 
> View attachment 1466145



Almost like a b6.... LoL


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 22, 2021)

I have one of those.  Nice bike though...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2021)

It amazes me with all the color combos that were offered that we see so few of the what I would call non-standard stuff. Maroon/ivory and green/ivory seem to top the list with black and blue next. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 28, 2021)

I heard  a lot of B6s got turned into phantoms when that whole boomer how much money can I waste 1980s-90s “gotta have a phantom” faze was blowing up.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 29, 2021)

2 tone red would be a rare find. As Shawn stated above,  Maroon /Ivory is the most common by far. Pretty sure this is a repaint, but red with any other color would be unique.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 29, 2021)

I have seen a picture of a 2 tone red B6 in the Chicago area and i have an original tank in that color.  They appear to be real scarce indeed...


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2021)

I've only had one in 45 years doin' this
went to quas in 95'


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Aug 29, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I've only had one in 45 years doin' this
> went to quas in 95'



I wonder where its hiding now?? 😚😚


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2021)

I suppose since a few color options were at extra cost, not many of any one combination are around today.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 18, 2021)

Still looking..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 19, 2021)

Tim the Skid said:


> 2 tone red would be a rare find. As Shawn stated above,  Maroon /Ivory is the most common by far. Pretty sure this is a repaint, but red with any other color would be unique.
> 
> View attachment 1469364



NICE!SEXY! AND UNIQUE?


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 15, 2021)

I can only hope!


----------



## Doublesimple (Feb 15, 2022)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Close enough?
> 
> View attachment 1424265
> 
> View attachment 1424266



Your B6 wouldn't happen to be for sale would it?

Thanks Bob


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 17, 2022)

Doublesimple said:


> Your B6 wouldn't happen to be for sale would it?
> 
> Thanks Bob



Sorry sold. Mike


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 18, 2022)

I was lucky enough to get that great looking bike!  Still wouid love to get an original 2 tone red one though.


----------



## tansandyfeet (Jun 1, 2022)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Close enough?
> 
> View attachment 1424265
> 
> View attachment 1424266



is this for sale ..if so ..is it og paint ?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jun 1, 2022)

tansandyfeet said:


> is this for sale ..if so ..is it og paint ?



Sold


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 1, 2022)

I bought it!  My favorite B6.  All original and has the original paperwork and guarantee from 1950..


----------



## onecatahula (Jun 4, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I bought it!  My favorite B6.  All original and has the original paperwork and guarantee from 1950..



We need photos Jay !!!


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 9, 2022)

Still interested in finding one.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 11, 2022)

They are out there...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 11, 2022)

1817cent said:


> They are out there...
> 
> View attachment 1643896



fond this pic for you... i no it is not a b6 but this color seems to be hard to find


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 16, 2022)

Still on the hunt.  Scarce as hens teeth??


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 28, 2022)

I found most of one.  Once i scout out a few more needed parts and get in one piece, will post for all to enjoy.  Been looking for this bike for years! 😃😃


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 29, 2022)

Did you get the fenders?


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 4, 2022)

Found all parts, including fenders.  This thread is complete.


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 4, 2022)

Let’s see the pics!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 4, 2022)

So far.  Rear carrier and proper rear S2 have been sourced and are in process.


----------



## 1439Mike (Nov 4, 2022)

Jay, it looks great! Congrats.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2022)

1817cent said:


> So far.  Rear carrier and proper rear S2 have been sourced and are in process.
> 
> View attachment 1725513



Dreams really do come true! What a great color scheme! Congrats!


----------

